
Ask HN: What is wrong with delicious - systems
the firefox extension cannot connect, and their website design now look different with cheap ads<p>were they sold lately and i havent noticed<p>any recommended alternatives with firefox plugin or extension
======
bayouborne
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11265293](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=11265293)

